# Farang Mu Sul - Dan Bong - The "Bone Breaking" Short Stick



## Kuk Sa Nim (Feb 18, 2014)

We've been doing lots of Dan Bong Sul lately, so we decided to put together a small video clip from how we use this humble weapon in Farang Mu Sul.
I hope you enjoy it.
With respect and brotherhood.
Farang!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWsCpCq74Ag&feature=youtu.be


----------

